# Advérbios de Frequência



## FloMar

Está verdade que o advérbio *sempre* vem depois do verbo?


----------



## machadinho

Não. (A sua pergunta já contém a resposta.)


----------



## Carfer

De facto, verdade não é, mas, comparando com outras línguas, a frequência com que se coloca depois do verbo em português contrasta com a frequência com que o antecede em espanhol, por exemplo. A colocação de _'sempre_', aliás, costuma ser um dos indícios de que o falante é estrangeiro, mesmo quando não há outros mais evidentes. Agora, daí a fazer disso uma regra...


----------



## jazyk

Já notei que os portugueses muitas vezes põem a palavra sempre depois do verbo em ocasiões em que eu a poria antes, como em Quando não se luta perde-se sempre. Eu diria Quando não se luta, sempre se perde. Exemplo extraído daqui: Governo: ″Quando não se luta perde-se sempre″ -- Jerónimo de Sousa

Um uso português que julgo nunca ter visto no Brasil é O melhor jogador de sempre. No Brasil seria muito mais provável O melhor jogador de todos os tempos.

Algo que pode interessar à FloMar: Sempre estaríamos a contribuir


----------



## pfaa09

FloMar said:


> Está verdade que...


Ai o verbo "to be" a atrapalhar
É verdade que...

Nota: Refere-se ao advérbio sempre ou a qualquer advérbio de frequência?


----------



## Alentugano

A colocação dos advérbios pode ser ligeiramente diferente nas duas variantes: noto que sempre é muitas vezes colocado antes do verbo na variante brasileira enquanto que, em Portugal, esse uso é mais restritivo. Por exemplo, se estivermos a falar de uma ação contínua no passado, é muito comum usarmos uma construção do tipo: eu sempre te fui fiel. Se a intenção for expressar algo que se passa no presente, mais usual será: nós vamos sempre àquela praia. Se ouvir/ler esse tipo de construções com o sempre antes do verbo, penso imediatamente que foi escrito/dito por alguém do Brasil.


----------



## Alentugano

outro advérbio em que acontece algo parecido é "necessariamente". A frase "não necessariamente concordamos com ele" soaria muito estranha a um português não habituado à variante brasileira.


----------



## machadinho

Como vocês diriam isso?


----------



## Alentugano

não concordamos necessariamente com ele
compare também:
"não temos que ir lá necessariamente"
"não temos necessariamente que ir lá"
"não necessariamente temos que ir lá"
A terceira opção simplesmente não ocorre em Portugal.


----------



## jazyk

Eu usaria a primeira e a segunda. A terceira a mim também me parece estranha.


----------



## machadinho

Está bem. Ficarei atenta. É que essas opções que vocês preferem são ambíguas quanto ao escopo do 'necessariamente'.


----------



## Alentugano

Não sei, pode ser apenas estranhamento por não estarmos habituados a ouvir colocações diferentes das que usamos na nossa variante. Quando te habituas a certo tipo de construções, a ambiguidade que vias no início vai desaparecer, acho eu.
Mais uma: viu onde eu escrevi "acho eu."? vocês, no Brasil, muito provavelmente escreveriam "eu acho."


----------



## jazyk

Acho que não. Acho eu parece-me muito mais natural nesse contexto e nessa posição. (Eu) acho apareceria no início da exposição.


----------



## Alentugano

Claro, daí eu ter falado em probabilidade. Uma probabilidade alta pode ser 85% ou 90%, mas ainda restam 10% ou 15% de pessoas que poderiam usar de outra forma.


----------



## jazyk

Mas eu não acho provável que os brasileiros escrevam ou digam eu acho na frase em apreço.


----------



## machadinho

Alentugano said:


> Não sei, pode ser apenas estranhamento por não estarmos habituados a ouvir colocações diferentes das que usamos na nossa variante. Quando te habituas a certo tipo de construções, a ambiguidade que vias no início vai desaparecer, acho eu.


Concordo que uma leitura se torne mais automática do que a outra. Mas que a ambiguidade está lá, está: o 'não' determina 'necessariamente' ou 'concordar'?

a. Necessariamente (não concordo).
b. Não-necessariamente (concordo).

Aliás, o mesmo pode ser dito da posição do 'sempre', para voltarmos ao tópico inicial. Há uma ambiguidade de escopo ali. Uma leitura, claro, é mais automática do que a outra. Talvez a variante brasileira tenda a pôr o 'sempre' antes do verbo para assegurar que seja o verbo, e não a oração inteira, o que recebe a modificação de modalidade.


----------



## Alentugano

jazyk said:


> Mas eu não acho provável que os brasileiros escrevam ou digam eu acho na frase em apreço.


Entendido. E o que pensarão outros brasileiros? Agora não me apetece buscar exemplos no google, talvez mais tarde..


----------



## Alentugano

machadinho said:


> Concordo que uma leitura se torne mais automática do que a outra. Mas que a ambiguidade está lá, está: o 'não' determina 'necessariamente' ou 'concordar'?
> 
> a. Necessariamente (não concordo).
> b. Não-necessariamente (concordo).
> 
> Aliás, o mesmo pode ser dito da posição do 'sempre', para voltarmos ao tópico inicial. Há uma ambiguidade de escopo ali. Uma leitura, claro, é mais automática do que a outra. Talvez a variante brasileira tenda a pôr o 'sempre' antes do verbo para assegurar que seja o verbo, e não a oração inteira, o que recebe a modificação de modalidade.


Adaptando o teu exemplo à realidade lusa:
a. "Necessariamente, não concordo." ou "Não concordo, necessariamente."
b. Não concordo necessariamente.

Essa pausa (ou vírgula) faz toda a diferença, ao menos para mim. Entretanto, aguarde por outras contribuições lusas, taokey?


----------



## Alentugano

Vejamos outros casos como, por exemplo, a frase que tu escreveste em resposta a outro tópico: "Os assinantes do canal dele podem estar interessados no assunto mas não necessariamente nos vídeos em alta definição." Nesta frase nós não alteraríamos a posição do advérbio, ou seja, ficaria exatamente igual à tua.


----------



## machadinho

Alentugano said:


> taokey?


Credo, Alentugano. Vade retro.



Alentugano said:


> Essa pausa (ou vírgula) faz toda a diferença, ao menos para mim.


Concordo.



Alentugano said:


> Entendido. E o que pensarão outros brasileiros?


Concordo com o jazyk no que se refere à *escrita:* 'acho eu' no fim no período, mas 'eu acho' no princípio; nas orações intercaladas há maior flexibilidade: 'bla bla bla, acho eu, bla bla bla' ou 'bla bla bla, eu acho, bla bla bla'.



Alentugano said:


> Vejamos outros casos como, por exemplo, a frase que tu escreveste em resposta a outro tópico: "Os assinantes do canal dele podem estar interessados no assunto mas não necessariamente nos vídeos em alta definição." Nesta frase nós não alteraríamos a posição do advérbio, ou seja, ficaria exatamente igual à tua.


Uai, agora é que não entendo mais nada.  Eu estava prestes a editar essa resposta!


----------



## englishmania

Alentugano said:


> A colocação dos advérbios pode ser ligeiramente diferente nas duas variantes: noto que sempre é muitas vezes colocado antes do verbo na variante brasileira enquanto que, em Portugal, esse uso é mais restritivo. Por exemplo, se estivermos a falar de uma ação contínua no passado, é muito comum usarmos uma construção do tipo: eu sempre te fui fiel. Se a intenção for expressar algo que se passa no presente, mais usual será: nós vamos sempre àquela praia. Se ouvir/ler esse tipo de construções com o sempre antes do verbo, penso imediatamente que foi escrito/dito por alguém do Brasil.


Isto era exatamente o que eu ia dizer!


----------



## Alentugano

machadinho said:


> Uai, agora é que não entendo mais nada.  Eu estava prestes a editar essa resposta!


E como é que iria ficar depois da edição?


----------



## englishmania

FloMar said:


> Está verdade que o advérbio *sempre* vem depois do verbo?





machadinho said:


> Não. (A sua pergunta já contém a resposta.)



Interessante. Penso que o/a FloMar apenas quis dizer: É verdade que o advérbio ''sempre'' vem depois do verbo?

Acho que os brasileiros diriam "o advérbio sempre vem depois do verbo" e os portugueses diriam "o advérbio vem sempre depois do verbo".


----------



## jazyk

Neste caso, eu diria qualquer uma das duas. O tema revela-se mais complicado do que parecia ao início.


----------



## Alentugano

machadinho said:


> Concordo com o jazyk no que se refere à *escrita:* 'acho eu' no fim no período, mas 'eu acho' no princípio; nas orações intercaladas há maior flexibilidade: 'bla bla bla, acho eu, bla bla bla' ou 'bla bla bla, eu acho, bla bla bla'.



Certo, eu referia-me ao fim do período e não necessariamente à linguagem escrita. Ou, melhor, não apenas à linguagem escrita.
Viu o que eu fiz aqui? O necessariamente fica bem quietinho, ali do lado do "não", quando não existe uma forma verbal imediatamente antes/a seguir. A grande diferença pode ser que vocês quase sempre mantêm o necessariamente junto do não e nós, não.


----------



## Alentugano

englishmania said:


> Interessante. Penso que o/a FloMar apenas quis dizer: É verdade que o advérbio ''sempre'' vem depois do verbo?
> 
> Acho que os brasileiros diriam "o advérbio sempre vem depois do verbo" e os portugueses diriam "o advérbio vem sempre depois do verbo".


O que nos leva a estes dois casos: 
"O advérbio sempre sempre vem depois do verbo" BrPt.
"O advérbio sempre vem sempre depois do verbo." EUPt


----------



## jazyk

Não. Eu mesmo disse que na última frase com sempre eu usaria qualquer uma das posições, sem preferência por nenhuma das duas.


----------



## Alentugano

jazyk said:


> Não. Eu mesmo disse que na última frase com sempre eu usaria qualquer uma das posições, sem preferência por nenhuma das duas.


Posso estar enganado mas, do que eu conheço das tuas contribuições aqui no forum, não creio que você represente o modo como o brasileiro mediano fala ou escreve. Como você acha que a maioria dos brasileiros se expressaria relativamente a essas frases?


----------



## jazyk

De qualquer de uma das formas.

E o que é o brasileiro médio? O país estende-se por mais de 8 milhões e meio de quilômetros quadrados com mais de duzentos milhões de habitantes das mais diferentes etnias, religiões e níveis socioculturais.


----------



## Alentugano

Okay, então não pode haver qualquer tipo de generalização ou sistematização relativamente à forma como o brasileiro fala? Nem sequer podemos falar de probabilidades?
Os EUA também é um país enorme, com ainda mais habitantes que o Brasil e tantas ou mais etnias/credos, etc. e, no entanto, é possível fazer algumas sistematizações/generalizações, se compararmos com o British English. É possível assumir um número de usos/factos linguísticos cuja probabilidade é muito maior numa variante do que na outra. É neste contexto que eu estou a falar.
De momento, não tenho comigo dados/argumentos para além da minha opinião/percepção, que me permitam debater ou rebater aquilo que você afirma. Entretanto, acho importante ressaltar que tanto a sua opinião quanto a minha são passíveis de subjetividade.


----------



## machadinho

englishmania said:


> Acho que os brasileiros diriam "o advérbio sempre vem depois do verbo" e os portugueses diriam "o advérbio vem sempre depois do verbo".





jazyk said:


> Neste caso, eu diria qualquer uma das duas.


Sem dúvida, eu também, como o jazyk, diria qualquer uma, e até me vejo experimentando uma e outra na escrita para ver qual delas ficaria melhor aqui ou ali. Acho que tem a ver com a ênfase.

Sinceramente, não é possível generalizar _nesse caso específico_. Talvez o mais correto e mais justo seja dizer que, enquanto o uso brasileiro admite as duas posições, o europeu só admite uma delas.



Alentugano said:


> Viu o que eu fiz aqui? O necessariamente fica bem quietinho, ali do lado do "não", quando não existe uma forma verbal imediatamente antes/a seguir.


É verdade. Acho que agora entendi.


Alentugano said:


> E como é que iria ficar depois da edição?


Assim: os assinantes do canal dele podem estar interessados no assunto mas não nos vídeos em alta definição necessariamente. 



Alentugano said:


> A grande diferença pode ser que vocês quase sempre mantêm o necessariamente junto do não e nós, não.


Não creio que se possa generalizar o uso brasileiro nesses termos. Acho mais provável que o 'não necessariamente' que tanto incomoda aos ouvidos europeus esteja mais para um vício da minha parte: linguagem acadêmica e técnica, semântica e lógica modal, 'not necessarily' do inglês, coisas assim.


----------



## FloMar

pfaa09 said:


> Ai o verbo "to be" a atrapalhar
> É verdade que...
> 
> Nota: Refere-se ao advérbio sempre ou a qualquer advérbio de frequência?


My question is does the adverb *sempre* come after the verb.  I ask because I have seen this in several grammar guides.


----------



## englishmania

Os portugueses também podem usar "sempre" antes do verbo, mas em pouquíssimos casos.

Na frase inicial, só dizemos que ''o advérbio vem sempre".


----------



## FloMar

englishmania said:


> Interessante. Penso que o/a FloMar apenas quis dizer: É verdade que o advérbio ''sempre'' vem depois do verbo?
> 
> Acho que os brasileiros diriam "o advérbio sempre vem depois do verbo" e os portugueses diriam "o advérbio vem sempre depois do verbo".


Ajudou muito.


----------



## jazyk

Claro que se pode falar em generalizações no Brasil, como é o caso de palavras como Copenhague, Helsinque/Helsinki, Amsterdã, Irã, fato em vez de facto, etc., o desuso do pronome vós, a colocação dos pronomes átonos, a menor redução das vogais átonas do que em Portugal, mas não se pode falar tão taxativamente da colocação do advérbio sempre na frase antes que se façam estudos sérios e extensos sobre o assunto.


----------



## Alentugano

machadinho said:


> Sem dúvida, eu também, como o jazyk, diria qualquer uma, e até me vejo experimentando uma e outra na escrita para ver qual delas ficaria melhor aqui ou ali. Acho que tem a ver com a ênfase.
> 
> Sinceramente, não é possível generalizar. Talvez o mais correto e mais justo seja dizer que, enquanto o uso brasileiro admite as duas posições, o europeu só admite uma delas. Okay, falemos então de tendência para / maior probabilidade de..
> 
> 
> É verdade. Acho que agora entendi.
> 
> Assim: os assinantes do canal dele podem estar interessados no assunto mas não nos vídeos em alta definição necessariamente.  está correta, mas não seria uma colocação comum em Portugal.
> 
> 
> Não creio que se possa generalizar o uso brasileiro nesses termos. Acho mais provável que o 'não necessariamente' que tanto incomoda aos ouvidos europeus esteja mais para um vício da minha parte: linguagem acadêmica e técnica, semântica e lógica modal, 'not necessarily' do inglês, coisas assim.


 Olha que eu quase sempre ouço e leio este tipo de construção na media brasileira, não é só você.

Again, e isto vale para tudo o que eu disse até agora: estou a generalizar, baseado na minha vivência e experiência pessoal, logo não é científico.


----------



## englishmania

englishmania said:


> Acho que os brasileiros diriam "o advérbio sempre vem depois do verbo" e os portugueses diriam "o advérbio vem sempre depois do verbo".





FloMar said:


> Ajudou muito.



Segundo os brasileiros, as duas frases são frequentes.  Em Portugal, apenas a segunda.


----------



## machadinho

*Prova:* Publicado ontem no jornal de maior circulação do Brasil: Pizza do delivery é sempre comida de segunda categoria


----------



## machadinho

De fato não (que eu saiba).


----------



## jazyk

Acho que você tem razão, pelo menos na minha região nunca ouvi. 

Eu falaria em varianteS brasileiraS, no plural.


----------



## guihenning

machadinho said:


> *Prova:* Publicado ontem no jornal de maior circulação do Brasil: Pizza do delivery é sempre comida de segunda categoria


Eu diria "sempre é"…. acho.


----------



## jazyk

Eu diria os dois, mas sinto uma diferença de ênfase.


----------



## Carfer

Não quero confundir ninguém. Os não nativos do português europeu hão-de achá-las o cúmulo do esoterismo, mas atentem nestas frases:

'_Sempre *1* lhes digo que achei este fio muito interessante, sempre *2* pude aprender alguma coisa. Eu sempre *3* digo que o forum vale a pena, não obstante as divergências que sempre *4* possam surgir_' 

1- O sentido deste '_sempre lhes digo_' equivale a '_não quero deixar de lhes dizer/ faço questão de lhes dizer_'. Pode usar-se para rematar uma argumentação, acrescentando-lhe algo de que não queremos prescindir, depois de termos concedido, ou não, a razão a quem nos contradisse.  Nada a ver com frequência, posição pré-verbal, conforme o uso, obrigatória.

2- O sentido é o de '_ao menos/ quando mais não seja_'. Também nada a ver com frequência. Pode ocorrer nas duas posições. mas a posição pré-verbal parece-me ser, de longe, a mais frequente.

3- Aqui sim, tem o sentido de frequência, mas, lá está, contra a corrente, precede o verbo - e não o precede mal. Podia seguir-se-lhe, naturalmente.

4- O sentido é o de '_ainda assim/ não obstante/eventualmente_', com a nota de que a possibilidade de surgirem divergências é alta, podem "sempre" ocorrer. Mais uma vez, poderia suceder ao verbo, mas a verdade é que não me soaria bem. 

Ok, vão-me dizer que são casos marginais, mas são só uns poucos exemplos, há bastantes mais. Como é possível então extrair regras? Há muitos usos, que a prática nos vai ensinando, mas não creio que seja possível metê-los num colete de forças normativo. Eu diria apenas que em Portugal tendemos a colocar o '_sempre'_ após o verbo e não passaria daí. O mais perto que consigo chegar de uma regra, já o Alentugano a formulou em #6.


----------



## FloMar

englishmania said:


> Segundo os brasileiros, as duas frases são frequentes.  Em Portugal, apenas a segunda.


Para esclarecer estamos falando somente do advérbio *sempre*, não estamos?


----------



## Alentugano

FloMar said:


> Para esclarecer estamos falando somente do advérbio *sempre*, não estamos?


Estamos, claro.


----------



## guihenning

Me lembro agora dum outro uso bem lusíada de "sempre" que não me parece que seja comum no Brasil. O exemplo é extraído dum email que recebi há uns dias dum amigo:
"_E que tal os preparativos para o próximo semestre? Sempre vais fazer Philologie III com o Marcel?_"
Exemplo que, se fosse originalmente redigido por mim, seria algo como "_você vai mesmo fazer…_"


----------



## englishmania

É muito comum, sim.


----------



## Carfer

A anaczz explica mais detalhadamente esse uso no fio que o jazyk referiu no post #4.


----------



## pfaa09

FloMar said:


> Para esclarecer estamos falando somente do advérbio *sempre*, não estamos?


Sim, mas a questão que nos colocou em #1, não é de resposta simples ou curta.
Além das várias formas em que usamos o advérbio *sempre*, ele próprio tem significados e usos diferentes e também é diferente em ambas as variantes do português.
A resposta curta a #1, é *não*. As outras respostas explicam as diferenças que eu mencionei.


----------



## Carfer

[QUOTE="guihenning, post: 18721599, member: 720599"Exemplo que, se fosse originalmente redigido por mim, seria algo como "_você vai mesmo fazer…_"
[/QUOTE]
Nós também poderíamos redigir assim, mas, em geral, atribuímos diferença de significado a uma e outra. 
'_Sempre_' é essencialmente para pedir confirmações: _'Sempre vais ao cinema amanhã?_' (já sabíamos que o interlocutor queria ir, mas pode ter mudado de ideias, apenas queremos saber se a intenção se mantém) 
'_Vais mesmo ao cinema amanhã?_' traduz alguma perplexidade, contrariedade ou desacordo. O falante pensa que há algum inconveniente em que o outro vá ao cinema (talvez esteja previsto um temporal ou o interlocutor não está bem de saúde, algo assim), entende que não deveria ir e expressa assim o seu espanto ou desacordo com a persistência do interlocutor.


----------



## englishmania

Carfer said:


> guihenning said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exemplo que, se fosse originalmente redigido por mim, seria algo como "_você vai mesmo fazer…_"
> 
> 
> 
> Nós também poderíamos redigir assim, mas, em geral, *atribuímos diferença de significado a uma e outra.*
> 
> '_Sempre_' é essencialmente para pedir confirmações: _'*Sempre vais ao cinema amanhã?*_*' (já sabíamos que o interlocutor queria ir, mas pode ter mudado de ideias, apenas queremos saber se a intenção se mantém)
> 
> 'Vais mesmo ao cinema amanhã?' traduz alguma perplexidade, contrariedade ou desacordo.* O falante pensa que há algum inconveniente em que o outro vá ao cinema (talvez esteja previsto um temporal ou o interlocutor não está bem de saúde, algo assim), entende que não deveria ir e expressa assim o seu espanto ou desacordo com a persistência do interlocutor.
Click to expand...

   Fantástica a forma como conseguiu explicar aquilo em que pensei.

(É que eu até fiquei na dúvida se haveria mesmo essa diferença ou se era de mim, mas afinal não estou maluca  )


----------



## Nonstar

Isso que dizer que advérbios devem estar após os verbos no português português?


----------



## Carfer

Nonstar said:


> Isso que dizer que advérbios devem estar após os verbos no português português?



Não, de forma alguma. Falávamos de um caso particular, o de _'sempre_', que mostra uma tendência notória para ser colocado após.


----------



## Nonstar

Certo, Carfer. Você considera que este caso seja exceção, ou inclassificável?


----------



## Carfer

Eu diria que é inclassificável, porque para ser excepção teria de haver uma regra, e não só não há para os advérbios em geral, como o própria colocação do '_sempre_', apresentando uma tendência, também não obedece a uma regra definida.


----------



## Nonstar

Perfeito, obrigado.


----------

